# My New Betta! Need names!



## BettaLover223 (Feb 20, 2012)

Unfortunately, my VT male betta, Zora, passed away yesterday due to causes unknown. Knowing me, it was uncomfortable waking up in the morning and seeing no fish next to me. So I went to Petco, and found this guy! I fell in love with him right away! But I need help! He is a male Halfmoon.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

you could have my names i had for my two males that died a long time ago:

Oceanist(was a HMPK male)
and
Skylight (was a VT male)


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

Heres a list of names off this website :http://bettafishhome.com/the-best-names-for-betta-fish/


Male names for betta fish:
Ace, Alpha, Alastair, Art, Arthur, Andy, Archie, Archibald, Artie, Artemus, Andro, Apollo, Astor, Artemis, Azmus

Babe, Baby, Betta, Bad-to-the-Bone, Beaumont, Bennie, Benji, Bester, Blue, Blu, Brownie, Bart, Bret, Brad, Bubba, Buddy, Bungee, Bevis, Berto, Barto, Barthomew, Bro, Bo, Bo-Diddley, Bones, Boney, Beau, Burgess, Bosco, Boy, Boyd, Burns, Barney, Bub, Bubster, Bud, Buddy, Bumba, Burnside, Burnsie, Buster

California, Cal, Carlton, Craig, Cusser, Chachi, Curt, Cord, Cujo, Cleetus, Chester, Carlos, Carlo, Charlie, Colburn, Cliff, Clint, Clinton, Clifton, Comet, Cosmo, Comet Tail, Cosmo

Dave, Don, Dixon, Da Vinci, Dafoe, Dragon, Doc, Danny, Dirk, Dilbert, Dingo, Decker, Dan, Denzel, Daniel, Davis

Ervin, Einstein, Ed, Edgar, Eclips, Eddy, Elliott, Edmund

FishyFish, Frank, Franky, Fred, Frederick, Freddy, Fredrick, Forsythe, Fosdick, Fin, Fin Flicker, Finny, Finegan, Floyd, Fox, Fernando, Franco, Fellini, Follett, Fonzie, Flick, Flicker, Fyvish

Gazer, Gord, Gordo, Gordy, George, Gin, Gene, Gilligan, Gustav, Gunther, Greg, Gunner, Guido, Gavin, Graucho

Hagar, Hager, Haggard, Hal, Hardy, Harpo, Hunter, Henry, Harley, Howard, Houdini, Homer, Hondo, Horatio, Hernando

Isaac, Ivan, Isiah, Ishmael, Igor, Izzy, Ian, Iccarus, Iggy, Ignatius

Jack, Jaws, Jacky, Jackie, Jackson, Jessie, Jim, Jimbo, Jimmy, JimmyFishy, Jumbo, Jerry, Jughead, Johnny, James, Jughead, Jorge

Karbo, Ken, Karl, Kent, Kenny, King, Karlov, Kennedy, Kevin, Kermit, Kronos, Kepler, Klinger, Kelvin, Kobe, Kensington, Killer, Kisser, Kissinger

Leo, Leon, Leonardo, Lobo, Larry, Laser, Lenny, Louis, Lou, Louie, Lancaster, Levon, Lee, Lucifer, Lone Ranger, Long-John, Little-Louie, Lonesome

Marvin, Morris, Mickey, Mikey, Mike, Mervish, Maurice, Monstro, Maestro, Morey, Middlesex, Manchester, Mel, Melvin, Monty, Machine, Mister, Mangler, Mesmo, Mandrake, Marmaduke, Michaelangelo, Midnight, Mondo, Mantovani, Motzart, Mendelson, Mister Bigglesworth, Mordicai, Missle, Mack, Mick, Mighty, Maxwell, Max, Maximus

Nadir, Nexus, Norton, Ned, Neddy, Nick, Nicholas, Nicolaus, Nemo, Nostromo, Neil, Nile, Niles, Nilus Nero, Nillson, Nestor, Nickerson

Obie, Odie, Obewan, Ollie, Orca, Othello, Oscar, Oliver, Ollie

Pablo, Pal, Palomino, Pete, Peter, Petey, Plec, Pleco, Priestly, Pogo, Pongo, Preacher, Paul, Paulie, Pebo, Parson, Pendragon, Poppy, Pele, Prester

Quazimoto, Quinn, Quint, Quinton, Quero, Quimby, Quaker, Questor, Quincey, Quenton

Ralph, Ralphie, Roy, Ron, Roger, Rick, Ronnie, Ricky, Rondo, Roland, Ringo, Rodney, Rocko, Rain, Reggie, Rocky, Rod, Rex, Rosco, Ronco, Rhino, Raz, Razzer, Razzy, Robo, Reboot, Rosevelt, Ramsey, Roid, Rippy, Ripper, Rad, Raddly, Rollo

Steve, Steven, Stuart, Stewy, Stevie, Sly, Sinbad, Sergio, Sammy, Sam, Samuel, Stud, Studly, Stalone, Stallion, Sharky, Scatman, Spark, Spider, Spud, Sputter, Squish, Squisher, Squishy, Striker, Shark, Stanley, Scott, Skylar, Scotty, Ski, Skippy, Sly, StarGazer, Stalker, Strawberry, Spike, Strauss

Ted, Telly, Thomas, Tom, Tony, Tommy, Tim, Timmy, Theodore, Tailor, Thumper, Tone, Tucker, Theo, Tito, T-Bone, Tatoo, Tuna, Tricky, Tipsy, Tarantula

Uggs, Unstable

Van Gogh, Vader, Vinny, Victor, Vince, Vanelli, Vanuchi, Vivaldi, Viva

Willie, Wince, William, Wm., Whistler, Witt, Whipper, Waggy, Wave, Wally, Walter, Wilfred, Wasp, Wiggums

X-Man, Xander

Yogi, Yin, Yang, Yassar, Yastremski, Yuri, Yaz, Yzerman

Zero, Zeus, Zim, Zimmy, Zorba, Zach, Zandor, Zonto, Zoro, Zolan, Zoltan


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

wow thats alot :lol:


----------



## BettaLover223 (Feb 20, 2012)

lexylex0526 said:


> Heres a list of names off this website :http://bettafishhome.com/the-best-names-for-betta-fish/
> 
> 
> Male names for betta fish:
> ...


That's a lot....I don't know how to choose! I want a Japanese name for him


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

oh okay


----------



## makoisland (Mar 2, 2012)

You could name him Ebony, or the Japanese word for Ebony. Midnight would work too.


----------



## BettaLover223 (Feb 20, 2012)

makoisland said:


> You could name him Ebony, or the Japanese word for Ebony. Midnight would work too.


I kind of like Ebony. Midnight wouldn't work because from his mouth down to his neckish aread he is white. Though he was expensive, (13.99 plus taxes) he is so worth it!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i spend that much on my halfmoon plakat (he was supposed to be a dollar cheaper) worth it because his "big ear" is around $50 dollars (he is on my avi)
but i love royal blue's, i will love one )


----------



## BettaLover223 (Feb 20, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> i spend that much on my halfmoon plakat (he was supposed to be a dollar cheaper) worth it because his "big ear" is around $50 dollars (he is on my avi)
> but i love royal blue's, i will love one )


I named him Ebony. I thought he was going to be nine dollars, but no. He was totally worth it though. I can't wait to see what his personalityis when he becomes settled in. Royal blues are very pretty especially since he has this weird marking i have never seen on a betta.


----------



## makoisland (Mar 2, 2012)

Cool you used my name. lol
It really fits him, and he is very beautiful!


----------



## BettaLover223 (Feb 20, 2012)

makoisland said:


> Cool you used my name. lol
> It really fits him, and he is very beautiful!


Yup it seemed to fit him  and he is beautiful he's just a royal pain in my butt right now lol i think its because he is still fitting in, but i am concerned he can't see


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

For a black fish with white details, I like the name Galaxy


----------



## BettaLover223 (Feb 20, 2012)

inareverie85 said:


> For a black fish with white details, I like the name Galaxy


That's a really cool name! Maybe my next fish i'll name him that!


----------

